

Ask HN: Has iPhone 3.0 Spotlight changed the way you use your phone? - ftse

I've used the iPhone 3.0 beta for all of 10 minutes and I have to say the Spotlight feature has changed the way I approach most tasks on my phone. For searching for emails, contacts, meetings &#60;i&#62;and launching Apps&#60;/i&#62;, Spotlight appears to be the way to go. Any other features that boost productivity?
======
gstar
Not yet! Crikey, give it a day or two.

Although, I have used it quite a bit to look up contacts, and to search for an
email. I found the email search a bit wanting though.

Overall a huge improvement, I just wish i could press cmd-space to activate
it.

